# I saw Elizabeth The Golden Age last night



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

*I saw Clive Owen in "Elizabeth The Golden Age" last night*

and alls I remember is that Clive Owen is in it. 

thank you very much. that is all.  



.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

il sogno said:


> and alls I remember is that Clive Owen is in it.
> 
> thank you very much. that is all.



Oooh, hunky. I'm going to have to rent that.

My top three favs would have to be: Clive Owen, Ralph Fiennes, and Christian Bale. Ooh, and Ewan McGregor, but Star Wars kind of killed that one for me.

I think I have a thing for Brits...


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Aaaaah, +1, Il Sogno, +1. (Although, even as a chick, I heart Cate Blanchett... one of the most amazingingly talented actors ever.)

.... and while we're talking brits... Rupert Penry-Jones.


----------



## vonteity (Feb 13, 2005)

orbit said:


> Aaaaah, +1, Il Sogno, +1. (Although, even as a chick, I heart Cate Blanchett... one of the most amazingingly talented actors ever.)
> 
> .... and while we're talking brits... Rupert Penry-Jones.


I'll see your Rupert Penry-Jones and raise you a Daniel Craig.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

I’ll call your Daniel Craig smouldering gaze, with a steel-eyed stare plus square jaw from Shane Brolly! Bah, tousled hair wins!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

*A reason to drag a guy to Liz, the Golden Age*

Abbie Cornish as Bess, Elizabeth's Lady In Waiting.


----------



## orbit (Feb 7, 2007)

Mapei said:


> Abbie Cornish as Bess, Elizabeth's Lady In Waiting.


Another Aussie chick ... there's some great talent here at the moment. 

Look out in other movies for the very beautiful Rose Byrne also.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

And a Merry Christmas to everybody.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

You know il sogno, many people have said that I look like the Asian version of Clive. Of course, this brings a slight giggle from Anneli...


----------

